# Einhänge bissanzeiger



## bernd_95 (23. August 2010)

kann mir einer sagen wie man einen einhänge bissanzeiger selbst bauen kann ich hab n ü ei


----------



## Fabian95 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

hi 
du kannst eine Wäscheklammer nehmen
oder du nimmst einen kleinen stecken knickst ihn so das er nich ganz durch ist und hängst ihn in die schnur 
FERTIG


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2010)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

ich nehme die Plastik-Sektkorken oben mit nem Haken eingeschraubt der soweit zugedrückt ist das grade noch die Schnur durchpasst.
finde die sind viel stabiler als die ollen Üeier und man kann gut zur Beschwerung Sand oder nachts nen Knicklicht reintun


----------



## bernd_95 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich nehme die Plastik-Sektkorken oben mit nem Haken eingeschraubt der soweit zugedrückt ist das grade noch die Schnur durchpasst.
> finde die sind viel stabiler als die ollen Üeier und man kann gut zur Beschwerung Sand oder nachts nen Knicklicht reintun



das is n cooler bissanzeiger danke den bau ich nach #6


----------



## eiderfisch (25. November 2010)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

hallo ihr zusammen, habe mir auch welche gebaut und zwar aus einen alukugelschreiber ,einer kugelkette vom waschbecken und 2 kleinen kabelklemmen ( von ner lötstation ) und schrumpfschlauch. Sieht gut aus is billig und funktioniert echt supper!!! leider weiß ich nicht wie ich ein bild von meinen rechner hier rüber bekomme ,aber ich versuche es weiter .


----------



## Bluna74 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*



HD4ever schrieb:


> finde die sind viel stabiler als die ollen Üeier



ich nehme als bissanzeiger diese Ü eier und muss sagen, das die für mich super funktionieren! ich habe in diese Ü eier rouladennadeln durchgepiekt, auf der innenseite abgeknipst und umgebogen, damit sie nicht mehr rausrutschen! auf der anderen seite ist eh eine öse dran, die ich dann in die schnur einhänge! nachts kommt in die Ü eier jeweils ein knicklicht rein, sieht aus als wenn kleine laternen in der schnur hängen und wenns etwas windig ist, lege ich in jedes Ü ei ein bleikügelchen mit rein, damit diese nicht zu doll umherschwingen, und zum zweiten machen sich diese bleikügelchen gut, damit sie bei einem fallbiss das Ü ei nach unten ziehen! 
für mich sind`s super alternativen, aber jeder wie er möchte...!!! :vik:

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## Reiti no.1 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

Ich möchte auch einhänge Bissanzeiger verwenden. Aber in der Donau, macht es da Sinn bei der Strömung, denke ich muss den ja dann auf ca. 30g oder mehr beschwere, sieht man dann noch bisse


----------



## Seeringler (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich nehme die Plastik-Sektkorken oben mit nem Haken eingeschraubt der soweit zugedrückt ist das grade noch die Schnur durchpasst.


Oh ja... und dann knallt bei einem Karpfenrun schön der Metallhaken gegen den Rutenblank (am besten noch Carbon)!

Ganz ehrlich, Deine Bissanzeiger sehen toll(!) aus, aber glaub mir für die Rutenblanks ist das richtig sch...


----------



## heinmama (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*



Seeringler schrieb:


> Oh ja... und dann knallt bei einem Karpfenrun schön der Metallhaken gegen den Rutenblank (am besten noch Carbon)!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, Deine Bissanzeiger sehen toll(!) aus, aber glaub mir für die Rutenblanks ist das richtig sch...



Doppeltschrumpfschlauch über den Haken und fertig ist die Laube.

Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich nehme die Plastik-Sektkorken oben mit nem Haken eingeschraubt




Ja die nehme ich auch...


----------



## Firehawk81 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ja die nehme ich auch...



Ihr mögt eure Ruten echt nicht. #d
Ein Run oder ein Anschlag und das Ding hämmert volles Rohr gegen den Blank. |abgelehn


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

Ja ein bisschen Schaumstoff oder Gummischlauch muss da schon über den Haken . . .#t|kopfkrat


----------



## Ködervorkoster (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

Ich nehme immer irgend einen kleinen, alten Ast / Stöckchen vom Boden... passend auf Länge stutzen, falls kein Zweig dran ist... an der Seite ne kleine Kerbe eingeschnitten, einhängen, fertig.


----------



## strawinski (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

ü-ei, etwas stärkeren bindedraht wie auf der zeichnung und hau ne kleine aalglock rein...man hat es nicht immer auf sicht sondern sollte auch was hören


----------



## maflomi01 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

ü-eier nutz ich auch den haken zum einhängen hab ich so geformt das beim biss das ei von allein runter plumst und der draht ist so weich das keine beschädigung am blank zu befürchten ist kann mit fingernagel fast gekapt werden , bei leichten wind lege ich ihn einfach auf den boden ( beim ßiss fällt er um oder zieht nach oben ab ) bei stäreren wind stelle ich einen becher auf den boden und das ei wird so eingehängt das er im becher hängt das pendelt so gut wie garnicht das ganze mache ich zwischen leitring und rolle bei geöfnetem bügel so kann der fisch schnur ziehen und ich komme nicht in die bedrängniss das an der rute ein biss ist wobei man gerade mit drillen,hakenlösen,montieren,perrücken entwirren oder sonst irgendwas beschäftigt ist man hat eben etwas zeit und der fisch spürt auch kaum wiederstand


----------



## gründler (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einhänge bissanzeiger*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutentnahmeröhrchen


Pastikstange rausziehen bis zum anschlag so das der Hohlraum frei wird,Blumendraht heiß machen und oben durch röhre stechen,danach verzwirbeln und schlaufe formen.

Unten sind sie aufschraubbar also der deckel unten ist schraubbar,so können Knikis......rein.Sie bestehen aus durchsichtigen plastik,so sieht man Knikis genau wie in real.Was bei Ü-eiern nicht der fall ist wenn es die gelben sind.

Aber jeder wie er mag.

lg


----------

